

How Buffet accumulated his wealth without deep knowledge of math or Fin Engi? - finmachino

Hello , I am learning more about Buffet and how he accumulated his wealth.  Does anyone have insight on how managed to do it without deep Maths knowledge or without machine learning or finance engineering ?
======
dave1619
The short answer is that Warren Buffett combined quantitative aspects of
investing (ie., Ben Graham) with qualitative aspects of investing (ie., Philip
Fisher).

To get a better idea of these two approaches: Read Ben Graham's book:
[http://www.amazon.com/Intelligent-Investor-Definitive-
Invest...](http://www.amazon.com/Intelligent-Investor-Definitive-Investing-
Practical/dp/0060555661)

and Read Philip Fisher's book: [http://www.amazon.com/Common-Stocks-Uncommon-
Profits-Writing...](http://www.amazon.com/Common-Stocks-Uncommon-Profits-
Writings/dp/0471445509)

Both are good reads.

------
sunstone
If I recall correctly Buffet studies Economics at the University of Chicago.
His knowledge of math may be much deeper than you expect.

------
magic_man
I think whole cost of capital think is pretty wack. Finance is a lot of funny
math.

------
justintocci
i heard only that he took advantage of families struck with unexpected
inheritance taxes. All this other stuff is wicked interesting. Great post!

------
Joucas12
Hello I have been here trying to get this but I could'nt if any one here know
it how to buffet his wealth let me no

